# Black Mirror 2



## Thrawns (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
seit kurzem ist "Black Mirror 2" draußen. Ich hänge nun an einem nervigen Minispiel fest, dass ich nicht lösen kann weil ich die Systematik dahinter gar nicht verstehe. Bisher gibt es dazu auch noch keine Komplettlösung. Es geht um einen kleinen Teil im letzten Drittel des ersten Kapitels. Ich setzte die Frage schon mal in Spoiler-Schrift, *bitte postet die Antwort (wenn ich denn einer erhalte) auch so, dass sie niemand ohne weiteres lesen kann!* Wir wollen ja niemanden den Spaß verderben. 

Also es geht mir um folgendes Rätsel/Minispiel:


Spoiler



Ich stehe im Fotoladen (Hinterzimmer) vor dem Tresor. Den muss ich mit dem Stethoskop knacken. Aber WIE muss ich das Rad drehen? Auf welche Zahlen? In welche Richtung? Und wie kann ich die Zahlen "festsetzen"?



Danke im Voraus!

*edit* Inzwischen habe ich es geschafft. War aber mehr Zufall und wie genau das funktioniert hat, weiß ich auch nicht. ;P


----------



## marion9394 (29. September 2009)

geilo das ist schon draußen? muss ich mir unbedingt zulegen!
Werde wohl die Synchronstimme von Jonny Depp vermissen - der müsste ja eigentlich tot sein ;D


----------



## Thrawns (29. September 2009)

Ja, das ist schon raus. Und das beste ist, dass es bei Amazon nur knapp 33€ kostet. Bei Thalia habe ich noch einen 5€-Gutschein, glaube ich (das wären dort dann 34€). Wenn daran also jemand Interesse hätte, kann er/sie sich ja melden. Dann würde ich den Gutschein suchen. Ich konnte mich gestern aber nicht gedulden, als ich beschlossen habe mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Ich habe es deshalb für 40€ von der offiziellen Website geladen.

Jetzt versuche ich mich aber erstmal wieder an dem Minispiel. Neuer Tag, neues Glück. Wobei ich noch etwas verpennt bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. September 2009)

so habs mir jetzt mittags auch gekauft, im müllermarkt für 34,99 € *freu*

die tests von adventure-treff sind ja gut ausgefallen - 90 %

freu mich rießig auf heut abend ;D


----------



## Thrawns (29. September 2009)

Macht auch wirklich Spaß. Die Rätsel sind gut nachvollziehbar und die Geschichte sehr spannend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (2. Oktober 2009)

habe das schiebe-rätsel ums verrecken nicht hinbekommen! sowas kann ich einfach nicht ;D lösungen scheint es aber inzwischen zu geben bin an einer stelle im 2ten kapitel gescheitert... wie lockt man krankenschwerstern von ihrem platz weg? da wäre ich in 1000 jahren nicht drauf gekommen ;D

unser "char" ist aber ein ganz schöner stinkstiefel? muss immer schmunzeln wenn er wieder wen anstänkert ;D


----------



## Thrawns (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja. Seine Kommentare sind wirklich lustig. Musste auch einige male schmunzeln und einmal sogar laut lachen - und das passiert mir echt nicht oft alleine vor dem PC.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ja. Seine Kommentare sind wirklich lustig. Musste auch einige male schmunzeln und einmal sogar laut lachen - und das passiert mir echt nicht oft alleine vor dem PC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiel mal G-Force, ich kam ausm Lachen kaum raus.^^


----------



## scippo (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich denn diesen drecks Tresor auf ich krieg nen Horn.


----------

